# The Kitchen Pass Holder



## DRB1313 (Oct 12, 2009)

She will probably revoke all kitchen passes for posting this, but
I was playing around with ambient light mixed with a little flash to
see if I could get a realistic look to the scene.
I like the way it turned out.
The big brown truck is coming tomorrow with some new reflectors to start playing with
The light was coming in through the front door and
the lamp was providing some warmer light, I
just dialed down the flash and held
it off to my left to bring up the shadows a bit.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Oct 12, 2009)

... great shot David


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Haven! errr, I mean Deer Slayer


----------



## Hoss (Oct 12, 2009)

She doesn't look to upset there.  Mighty fine photo of the little lady.  

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hoss, She was checking her fantasy football and things looked good


----------



## bristol_bound (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm learning that light is the difference between a Good Shot and a Great Shot and you seem to always manage the light so well. Great job as usual.


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Earl!  I'm really trying to see things in a different way.
I've always known that it's all about the light, but
I am really trying to study it more.


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 12, 2009)

Good luck with learning that it is a tough subject to master to me it's kinda like long range shooting lots of variables


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 12, 2009)

Keep her hooked on fantasy football and then just float real quiet-like into the kitchen!

Cool shot DRB.


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 12, 2009)

wvdawg said:


> Keep her hooked on fantasy football and then just float real quiet-like into the kitchen!
> 
> Cool shot DRB.



No problem with that, she is a football nut, as a matter of fact, she's
screaming at Monday Night Football as we speak.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 12, 2009)

Great shot!  I often have trouble w/ lighting. That's something I really need to work on. What kind of reflectors are you getting?


----------



## Freddy (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks like the lighting was just right. Kitchen passes come and go, a great photo like that only comes around once in a great while.


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 12, 2009)

Crickett said:


> Great shot!  I often have trouble w/ lighting. That's something I really need to work on. What kind of reflectors are you getting?



Thanks Cricket, I'm getting a couple of Lastolite Tri-Grip reflectors.
One large one that is White on one side,silver on the other and one medium one that's Sunlite/Soft silver.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 12, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Thanks Cricket, I'm getting a couple of Lastolite Tri-Grip reflectors.
> One large one that is White on one side,silver on the other and one medium one that's Sunlite/Soft silver.



Cool. I can't wait to see your shots after using them. I have a couple of reflectors on my mental wish list that I would love to have one day.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 12, 2009)

Great start DRB...looks real natural!
Light is sooo hard to figure out...at least for me anyway.


----------



## leo (Oct 13, 2009)

nice one drb


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 13, 2009)

Crickett said:


> Cool. I can't wait to see your shots after using them. I have a couple of reflectors on my mental wish list that I would love to have one day.



me too !!!  i love the soft light in this shot and am anxiously waiting for your tips and tricks on lighting !!!  the brown truck is headed to my house with a little surprise too, i will show ya when i get up there !!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 13, 2009)

You should get a couple of extra passes with a shot that nice


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 13, 2009)

Good job as usual, DRB.  Sounds like photography can get as complicated as ever when you know what you're doing, which I know very little about & have to keep it simple.  Fun learning more about all the different parameters to consider, analyze, & select for perfect, excellent photos in varying situations.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Oct 13, 2009)

great pic, she's got a beautiful smile!!!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 13, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> me too !!!  i love the soft light in this shot and am anxiously waiting for your tips and tricks on lighting !!!  the brown truck is headed to my house with a little surprise too, i will show ya when i get up there !!!



Man I wish the brown truck would stop by my house w/ some camera goodies.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey D, post a pic up of the new reflectors, curious to see what they look like..


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 14, 2009)

Im about to post them in the Wood Duck thread.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 14, 2009)

drb1313 said:


> im about to post them in the wood duck thread.



10-4


----------

